# CPU fan speed is "zero". Problem?



## Sarath (Jul 13, 2011)

I just got a message saying that the CPU fan speed has reduced to zero. In easier terms the CPU fan stopped spinning. This happened spontaneously.

The PC has been on for many hours now; almost 8hours with intermittent switching to sleep mode. Could it be the cause?

I have a i5 2500k on a Asus P8P67 V (?) mobo. Thanks to the transparent side window I could visually confirm that the fan had stopped and quickly went to the Asus suite and changed the fan speed to turbo. After that again to standard (present). It was either on silent or standard mode before that.

I want to know: 
*1) What could cause the fan to stop spinning? [I was browsing on chrome witht a game client running in the background]

2) I changed the fan speed within 2 mins of the notification pop up. Did it damage my CPU? Will it damage my CPU in the future if the fan stops spinning for such durations or more?
*
New PC.  Kindly Help


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 14, 2011)

Try updating the MB Bios Disable the auto fan speed from bios i think if the BIOS update dosent solve ur prob it would be wise to RMA the MB since it is new


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Which software are you using for checking the fan speed?


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

No damage would have happened that fast. Is it fine now. The speed.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

If using HWMonitor or HWInfo, even I have also seen it reports 0 sometimes, but all of that time when AC was on. Tried to see whether my fan has actually stopped, but never really seen it.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no idea about those softwares. All I know is that the Asus one comes with a software called "AI Suite II 1.01.14" which has got some features to overclock and check temp & speeds.

The fan speed is zero notification pop up was of this software only. I visually checked the fan and it had stopped. As I said I set it to turbo mode after that and its working fine now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> If using HWMonitor or HWInfo, *even I have also seen it reports 0 sometimes, but all of that time when AC was on*. Tried to see whether my fan has actually stopped, but never really seen it.



There's a bios setting on some mobo bios like if your cpu temp is say 30/40c the fan speed will be 0 and if it's above 30/40c then bios will automatically control fan speed. Check those settings. Also Disable Smart Fan or similar settings and set the cpu fan speed manually to 100% and post the feedback.


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, there's a smart fan setting but nothing like keeping fan speed to 0. OK, I will check.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ yep, post back the result - I always set the fan speed manually to rotate at 100% of my Hyper 212


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I am not accustomed with all the settings. All I could manage was getting into the the BIOS which gave me CPU temps at 55c and fan speed at around 1000rpm.

I had fiddled with the setting before that happened and put them in silent mode (>900rpm). Now they are running on standard mode (1000-1250rpm) and seem fine.

At the time of writing the CPU temp is 40c and CPU fan speed is (1200-1500rpm). I think leaving the setting on standard is good enough for now. I am not sure how to set them manually but I hope that is not a problem as of now.
I have a Tempest Evo case which has 6 fans, however silent they may be, all of them together sure make significant noice. That is why I reduced the fan speed. Is it ok if I set the CPU fan speed to normal around 1500rpm and reduce chasis fan speeds?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

I think if you disable ( if there's a option for it ) the CPU fan speed control the the cpu fan will spin at max speed possible 

1500 RPM cpu fan speed won't produce any loud noise and if those cabby fans are running at ~1000 RPM then I think you don't need to reduce them but you can always try 800 RPM speed


----------

